

On Flying Balls, Cameras and GPUs: Anatomy of a Computer Vision App - tenniscamera
http://www.tenniscamera.com/2015/05/26/on-flying-balls-cameras-and-gpus-anatomy-of-a-computer-vision-app/

======
nibo
Wow, I've been looking for something like this for ages. Definitely going to
try it out the app. And great post too.

------
lovelearning
Thanks for that beautifully written post with tons of useful information for
somebody like me who enjoys exploring cv.

~~~
tenniscamera
Hope it was helpful! Cheers

------
rosyhardy80
I couldn't believe that this app would have been so useful! it's amazing using
it!

------
ska_pe
Looks pretty amazing... Gonna definitely try it out next time on time on the
court

------
tommasoborghi
I'm one of the two developers... ready to answer your questions!

~~~
rafanadal22
Hey, how long have you been working on the app to get it released on the
Store? Looks great BTW

~~~
tenniscamera
1 long year to launch it... :P

------
loelbe
If it's true it's really amazing...

------
monasant
Amazing, cannot play tennis without it!

------
Leoebia
Did you use OpenCV?

~~~
tenniscamera
Basically no! All custom to boost performances!

